# storage comparment door



## tlwaggie (May 8, 2008)

hello, I have a Montana 5th wheel and I need to replace a compartment door that was damaged by a neighborhood kid that ran into it with his bike.   Where on the internet can I find a place to order the door?

Thanks for the help


----------



## utmtman (May 9, 2008)

Re: storage comparment door

You could try going thru the manufacturer here http://www.keystonerv.com/
Or try salvage yards here http://www.timberman.com/salvage.htm


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 9, 2008)

Re: storage comparment door

Most likely the company that made your door is Elixer.  They are in Elkhart, IN.  To get a match, you probably need to go to Keystone or the maker of the door.  Elixer may may only sell to dealers or manufactures, you would have to ask.


----------



## Kirk (May 9, 2008)

Re: storage comparment door

Hey Ken, the new website is looking great. Congratulations on a good piece of work~!

http://www.grandviewtrailersales.com/index.html


----------

